
“Blade Runner” Was Set This Month. Where Are Our Flying Cars? - sahin-boydas
https://futurism.com/blade-runner-set-november-2019
======
msie
It's ok to have flying cars as long as they are flying over unpopulated areas.
Emergency vehicles can fly over populated areas but sometimes I think the cops
put on the lights and sirens just for kicks.

